# pdf2ps



## olof (12 Juin 2002)

Salut,


est-ce que quelqu'un ici utilise pdf2ps ???

Personnellement, j'imprime depuis un serveur Linux. Depuis ce dernier, je n'arrive pas à imprimer du pdf. Par contre, pas de problème pour le ps.

Du coup, j'installe pdf2ps avec fink, mais manque de bol, la pluspart des fichier pdf plante lamentablement à la conversion...

Voici l'erreur :

Error: /typecheck in --length--
Operand stack:
   --dict:5/5(L)--   F3.1   1   --dict:8/8(L)--   --dict:8/8(L)--   10796   --dict:8/8(L)--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   34   --nostringval--
Execution stack:
   %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   3   1   2   --nostringval--   %for_pos_int_continue   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   %array_continue   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   %loop_continue   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--
Dictionary stack:
   --dict:1000/1123(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:71/200(L)--   --dict:71/200(L)--   --dict:96/127(ro)(G)--   --dict:217/230(ro)(G)--   --dict:19/24(L)--   --dict:4/6(L)--   --dict:19/20(L)--   --dict:5/5(L)--   --dict:8/13(L)--
Current allocation mode is local
AFPL Ghostscript PRE-RELEASE 7.02: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1


Est-ce que c'est parlant pour quelqu'un ?!?!

Merci !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

J'utilise régulièrement pdf2ps et bizarrement, j'ai eu le problème juste après avoir lu ton post !

Après avoir tenté de convertir le fichier en question (obtenu à partir de Word) de plusieurs manières différentes et en obtenant systématiquement des erreurs même sur différentes distributions Linux, j'en ai conclu que c'était le fichier en question qui était dans un format qui ne le rendait pas correctement interprétable, mais ce n'est qu'une supposition...

Bob


----------



## olof (13 Juin 2002)

Ce qui est embêtant, c'est que ça m'arrive à chaque fois que je fais un pdf depuis PowerMail, par exemple.
Par contre, un simple texte depuis l'editeur de OS X passe...

Etrange...

D'autres avis ?!?!?


----------

